# Glory B Wildhaus's FIRST Agility Trial!



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Tried to explain it for newbies to the sport. So proud of her and how well she did! I had no interest in Qualifying, just seeing her attitude/attention and work on the finer points (like her 2on/2off contacts!).





 
ENJOY!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's wonderful! Jax's first run knocked me flat on my back at the judge's feet! :rofl:


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Awesome video! Thank you for posting it and thanks for the comments for noobs like me that don't understand everything that is going on. Dog agility looks like the next best thing to horse jumping.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I love your comments! GloryB looked great, and so enthusiastic. Did she get to hug the judge after all?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Dang it. Kinda jealous of you all now. For whatever reason, I can't get the video to render past 0:37. Guess I'll have to check it in the morning.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Watching this makes me want to get lucy in agility. Looks like a lot of fun. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That looked like fun.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Cool...............    She looked great ! Is she ok ?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Finally got it to play. Those runs look really nice! Was that you clapping in the first two?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Cool...............    She looked great ! Is she ok ?


Listening to my friends/fans talking after the aframe on the standard run would worry anyone!  I'm not sure what they were seeing but they saw it FAST and live. I think the weird way she flipped up and over the aframe (and she's NEVER done that before) looked and sounded off. And they've never seen Glory's jumping style before so that may have added to everything. PLUS she was REALLY weird/slow on the dog walk, but I'd watched about 10 dogs thru the day also run the dogwalk super carefully so I was expecting that. BUT SHE WAS FINE. When I finished the run, I had her run around and they watched and she appeared fine. The last run on the video took place about 1 hour later and you can see she's fine. 

*Alyalanna, *agility started as a demo during a HORSE show in England. A jump show! Many people who used to jump horses are now in dog agility in the USA and all that horse training is a big help to their runs. Course the view is different from on top of the horse rather than beside the dog! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_dog_agility

*Wildo*, glad you got to watch it finally. That IS me clapping. Not my normal running style at all  I just wanted to make sure she'd stay focused and enthusiastic on ME and didn't want to be using words to muddy the handling. You know how I'm always going on and on about our dogs ATTITUDE being the most important thing in agility. We want fun AND fast. That was my goal for the trial, FUN FAST FOCUSED.... and I got it. So now I can continue to work on that and some of the handling skills mixed in. Clearly I need to practice the darn panel jump, and contacts almost always break down at a trial.

So while she's 100% in class with her contacts, she's also running true to form at trials with NOT being as consistant. But I know to watch for it and not reward her for a BAD contact by running on....we'll get it!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> *Wildo*, glad you got to watch it finally. That IS me clapping. Not my normal running style at all


Indeed! Haha- I caught that. I didn't think you were a "clapper." lol Looks like you guys had a great time though. Glory definitely is very fast through those weaves! I had to back up the video a couple times to see if she actually did them or not. She sure looks happy!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Love the video's, At what age can you start training for agility, Someone told me I need to waite till Frank is at least a year old because of his size and jumping. 
I know he's too big to ever be as fast as most dogs, but I'd love to do it for fun.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Go Glory!!! Looks like you had fun, so happy for both of you. Agility looks so technical! Love the A-frame leaping.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Love it, MRL!!!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice work and nice dog!!! Congrats!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Franksmom said:


> Love the video's, At what age can you start training for agility, Someone told me I need to waite till Frank is at least a year old because of his size and jumping.
> 
> I know he's too big to ever be as fast as most dogs, but I'd love to do it for fun.


If you have a good instructor and your dog's having fun, you'll have no problem making course time with a bigger dog. Both Glory and Bretta are around 75 pounds and at least 24" at the shoulder.

Depending on the classes in your area, you CAN start with a very young puppy in 'agility' Has to be age appropriate though. Here's Glory at 5 months old in agility class but we had been attending since the week BEFORE I got her (ok, so the first class was without a puppy  )


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Great start to her agility career - she was driven, responsive and having fun! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I think it's great you both had fun, and she did a good job- perfect is kinda overrated


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That was fun to watch-like the music


----------

